
Pro Adblock Wordpress Plugin - franzpeterstein
https://github.com/crxproject/pro-adblock
======
WorldTour
How to install?

~~~
franzpeterstein
Download the [latest release]([https://github.com/crxproject/pro-
adblock/releases/latest](https://github.com/crxproject/pro-
adblock/releases/latest)) and extract the archive, then copy the extracted
folder to your wordpress plugins directory.

~~~
WorldTour
Thanks.

~~~
franzpeterstein
you're welcome :)

